# Right sided pain and sore feeling throughout intestines?



## Jen37 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi everyone. I was just wondering if anyone else has had pain in their abdomin on the right side?? Mine is located on the upeer right side and sometimes it will be in the middle right side of my abdomin. Of course right away my first thought is appendisitis, but my hubby said it if it were appendisitis It would gradually get worse within a few hours. I also have had this same type of pain before, but on my left side awhile back. I also have a feeling of soreness all throughout my intestines. I have a littel nausea as well. Can you get these symptoms with IBS? I do not have the typical IBS where I have the "d" or the "C" all the time. I will get the feeling where I am bloated and very. very. gassy everytime after I eat. I also have the pain in the intestines and crampy, gassy feelings all the time. There are times when I feel like I have to go to the bathroom, but would have to strain to go. It is weird. But anyways, Has anyone else had this rught side pain and overall soreness in the intestines with their IBS? Jen


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

Absolutely. I have had pain in various places as well. In the beginning, which was 27+ years ago, it was primarily right-sided pain and I too thought it could be connected to the appendix. I did just recently have a very large right-sided abdominal lipoma removed which might have been contributing. It was somewhat C-shaped- it was wrapped around my right side from the lower abdomen, around the liver and partially behind my back. I don't know just how long it had been there because it only showed up on an MRI- never on the numerous CTs and Ultrasounds I had over the years. I still feel a twisted sensation where the mass was but suppose that I had it for so long that things will never straighten out. I was also told that the lipoma could come back but don't know if anyone will re-check for it.I've also been told by physical therapists that I have adhesions which cause restrictions in my abdominal and pelvic area so that probably contributes in my own case. Currently I probably feel the most soreness in my sigmoid area, probably due to adhesions from having had pelvic surgery 13 years ago but I can have bouts of pain and soreness just about anywhere in my abdomen and pelvis.Have you had any imaging or scope tests yet? Diverticulosis is one possibility- the pouches can become infected and they then become diverticulitis. If you had this, you would likely feel the pain in the same specific, isolated locations. This is usually caused by a history of constipation.I also know that taking nsaids can cause me a lot of discomfort. When my issues first started, I frequently took aspirin for pain because I couldn't think of anything else but later realized that it was hurting more than helping. I absolutely cannot take things like Naproxen and Ibuprofen. Same thing when I took antacids which I will never touch again.But yes, various aches, pains and soreness seem to be quite common symptoms. I have also read that, while not visible on scope tests, there still may actually be issues with inflammation among those of us with these chronic GI conditions.


----------



## Jen37 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi Airplane, Thanks for your reply. I probably have adhesions as well. I had a c-section in 1991 and an exploded tubal pregnancy in 1996, so I did have 2 pelvic surgeries. Maybe the IBS is making the adhesions act up with all the irritation, who knows. I have had my share of CT scans a few years back like in 2003. Do not want to subject my body to anymore radiation unless absolutely nessasary after reading of how high the radiation levels are when doing CT scans. I have had an abdominal ultrasound just a couple months ago. I have had several upper endoscopies in the last 9 years due to upper gastro issues I had before. I did have 1 colonoscopy back in 2004. It was normal except for some hemroids. I have heard of diverticulitis. I believe that pain is supposedly felt more on the lower left side from what I have read about it. I have other health issues ( interstitial cystitis, fibromyalgia,heart murmur,Ibs,motility issues etc..). I try not to subject myself to any tests unless it is absolutely nessasary. I have been through so many already. I have am appt. with my gastro doc on wednesday just for a follow up. I think I remember him saying that IBS can cause pain anywhere from the mouth all the way down. I even have some nausea. I have a tremendous amount of gas. It does not seem to matter what I eat, but about 20 minutes after eating I get all this gas. It is crazy. It is not usually odorous, just alot of wind. Is this normal with IBS?Jen


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes- excess gas seems to be pretty common although unfortunately the Rome Criteria that is used when diagnosing IBS seems to ignore that aspect of it. I know that they have updated the criteria a few times and hopefully the gas aspect will eventually be considered a more significant symptom than it has been so far. You are fortunate that yours does not have an odor. With constipation, the gas is usually more methane which I've read does not have an odor although back in my teens when I was severely constipated my gas was always noticeable.Other types of IBS seem to produce hydrogen, which you usually see more with diarrhea or alternating and it does have a definite odor to it. That would apply to me for sure.I learned most of this from the book on SIBO, 'A New IBS Solution'. It explains a lot about the two different gases and the mechanisms involved as far as how it can cause both constipation and diarrhea and the different kinds of gas. I'm going to see a new gastro sometime next month and hopefully he will be open to either considering a lactulose breath test or just prescribing Rifaximin based on my symptoms though I know insurance probably won't cover it and the cost is steep but I already tried Flagyl and Cipro with brief, slight improvement. Also, adhesions are listed as a risk factor for SIBO because it interferes with the periodic 'cleansing waves' that help prevent it. I also might ask about gastroparesis as my abdomen is pretty much permanently bloated and tight along with nausea. Again, I always suspect adhesions could be involved but they are not a popular topic with doctors (and some may not be open to SIBO yet either but that is certainly a cause of excess gas- especially if you notice you get it after eating) I also would rather not have any more CT scans as they have never been very helpful in showing anything significant and I don't think the repeated exposure to the radiation is a good idea yet that seems to be one of the first tests they always want to do even if you've had them in the past. Probably because they are fairly inexpensive but I'd rather have an MRI any day even if I have to pay more out-of-pocket.I'm assuming that the first test he'll want to do is a colonoscopy since I've not been scoped in 12 years or so and I am over 50. However, the last scope I had was very painful when he got to a certain area (and the doctor doing the test knew it) and I'm pretty sure it was due to sigmoid adhesions or a possible abscess (I had distinct symptoms of a fistula after my hysterectomy) but I got no follow-up visit- just a letter telling me that the test was negative. The increased pain continued for quite awhile after the test- not just during it. If he insists on doing it, I want to make it clear that if the scope comes to that same uncomfortable area, I would like to have some follow-up discussion about it. Just because the problem is outside of the colon as opposed to inside of it doesn't justify ignoring it if I feel it is important. If everything is normal, there should not be pain during or after these tests, IMO.Good luck with your appointment. I've been trying to get in to see the only one in my area for about 2 months now and have not yet received a phone call with a date but was told it'd probably be sometime in January. I hope it is worth waiting for.


----------



## Jen37 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi Airplane, Ughh,colonoscopies are no fun,that is for sure. Hope all will go better for you with it this time around if you end up having it done. I may ask my gastro about the SIBO. I know they do offer the breathe test at the hospital where his office is. The one way to check for gastroparesis is through a gastric emptying scan. They give you eggs that are laced with a radioactive liquid and you eat them. Then they have you lie under an x-ray machine and they record how long it takes for your food to move through your gut. It usually can take between 2 to 4 hours. I have had this test as well. anyhow, I hope all goes well during your appointment in January.Jen


----------



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

So glad to read your comments, even though I hate that you have the problems. I'm having the same symptoms.

'


----------



## Karissa Ariel (May 22, 2013)

Does anybody know how to prevent this pain? I ended up in the Emergency Room the first time it showed up, but was only given pain meds that seem to work on and off.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi, look up ileo cecal valve. There are other valves in the digestive tract but I cannot remember the names. The ileo cecal valve connects the small intestine to the large on the lower right abdomen. It opens/closes automatically during the digestion process. Sometimes this valve sticks open and causes the large intestine stuff to flood back to the small intestine...hence pain, bloating etc.
The thing is, this is not recognised by western med. you need to seek out a kineosiologist. Also check out YouTube for simple massages to try to close the valve yourself.


----------

